# Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": 
Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter wg. Angelverboten​*
*Die EGOH, die zusammen mit Lars Wernicke und ANGLERDEMO gegen die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt kämpft, für die es keinerlei fachlichen Grund gibt, forderte Minister Habeck (GRÜNE) auf, von Landesseite aus die Verbote rechtlich überprüfen zu lassen. Statt dessen rät der Minister zur "Umstellung": 
Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln" *

Quelle:
Angelverbot macht Kutter-Betreibern zu schaffen


Abgesehen davon, dass ja "Kochtopfangeln" auch dank Habeck (C+R-Verbot im Landesgesetz kam ja von ihm) in Schleswig Holstein die einzig erlaubte Motivation zum Angeln ist (nur im Saarland noch so) und wo sich das Parlament in Schleswig Holstein schon blamierte, in dem es komplette Unkenntnis der Materie und Probleme öffentlich einsehbar vorführte (wir berichteten: Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P. ), ist der Vorschlag des GRÜNEN Habeck schon ein Zeichen dafür, wie wenig Ahnung Politik von Menschen, hier Anglern, und deren Wünschen, Motiven und Problemen hat.



> _Habeck rät den Kutter-Betreibern, außerhalb der Schutzzonen auch andere Fische wie Heringe oder Plattfische zu angeln und das Angebot für Touristen kreativ auszuweiten. Zum Beispiel indem sie das Angeln mit meereskundlichen Exkursionen verbinden oder an Bord kochen. Für solche Ideen würde das Ministerium auch finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung stellen, so Habeck. _



Im Podcast (im Artikel) führt er noch aus:


> _Habeck rät ausserhalb der Schutzzonen Hering und Plattfisch zu angeln und das Angebot "kreativ auszuweiten":
> Dass man nicht nur ein reines Kochtopfangln durchführt, sondern das Angebot verbindet mit meereskundlichen Exkursionen, dass man an Bord kocht, dass man die Natur mehr erlebt....._



Dass dazu der NDR wieder faktisch falsch berichtet, es würde bei dem Angelverbot um Schutz der Fischbestände gehen (der Dorsch wie fast alle Angelfische der Ostsee wird ja durch die EU eh schon gemanaged, EU hat nie Angelverbot verlangt), hat man sich ja gewöhnt:


> _Es war nach langem Streit vor drei Monaten in Kraft getreten, um die Fischbestände zu schützen._



Und wenn Herr Habeck wirklich glaubt, (Dorsch)Angler würden auf die Kutter gehen um Platte und Hering zu fangen (Hering eh nur saisonal) und um "meereskundliche Exkursionen und gemeinsames Kochen" zu erleben, zeigt das nur in meinen Augen, wie weit weg Politik(er) von der Realität und den Bürgern sind. 

*Ich persönlich werde als begeisterter Dorschangler jedenfalls keine 4 - 500 Euro bei fast 800 km Anfahrt für ein Wochenende bezahlen, um eine Butterfahrt auf "grün" umgestrickten, ehemaligen ANGELkuttern mit "meereskundlicher" Exkursion zu machen.*

Ich bedaure die Angelkutterkapitäne, die ja nicht nur vom Minister Habeck von den eh bekannt anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN im Stich gelassen werden, sondern auch von den unter den GRÜNEN mitregierenden CDU und FDP!

Die für die Koalition mit den GRÜNEN auch den Angeltourismus an der Küste, die strukturschwache Region und Angler insgesamt verraten und sich da an die GRÜNEN verkauft haben.

Nachdem zuerst die SPD in Schleswig Holstein die treibende, anglerfeindliche Kraft war, kann man nun von einer *unheiligen, riesengroßen Koalition gegen Angler und Angeltourismus reden:*
Von GRÜNEN, SPD, SSW, FDP und CDU.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Was für ein Schwachsinn. Soetwas kann auch nur einem weltfernen grünen Politiker einfallen.

Ironie on

Ein Häkelkurz während einer Seefahrt/eines Angeltörns wäre ja auch noch eine Option.
So könnte man als Beuteersatz noch ein Paar Wollsocken mit von Board nehmen.  #d  Vermisse den Kotzsmiley

Ironie off

Auch wenn Kutterangeln nicht meine Welt ist, 2 mal in 40 Anglerjahe praktiziert,  ist eine Angelverbotszone, in der aber mit Schleppnetze gefischt werden darf etwas was man keinem klar denkendem Wähler als Bestandsschutzmaßnahme für den Ostseedorsch verkaufen kann. Hier wäre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände eigentlich Pflicht.

Auch wenn die Kutterkapitäne an mir eigentlich kein Geld verdient haben und ich Dorschkutter für mich persönlich nicht nicht vermissen werde, drücke ich der EGOH und Lars Wernicke ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche mir, dass sie den angestrebten Prozess gewinnen werden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Moin.

Da sieht man aber wieder einmal mit welcher Ignoranz unsere 

gewählten Politiker auf ihre Wähler zugehen.

Keine Ahnung von der Materie .:c


----------



## Afrob (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Die Kutter-Leute werden sich freuen wenn es heißt: 
,,Die nächsten Stunden wird nicht geangelt, jetzt gibt´s Meereskunde."
Das wäre ja, als würde man dem Puffgänger zwischendurch ne Stunde Sexualkunde-Unterricht aufzwingen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Was glaubt DER eigentlich wie viel da dann noch geht. Die ganzen Kutter Kapitäne haben doch jetzt schon ein Minus am Verdienst durch die Einschränkungen, wenn die sowas dann noch Anbieten können sie ihre Schiffe gleich auf Rede legen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Angler, Angeln und Angeltourismus abzuschaffen, das scheint eben das Ziel der Umweltminister/innen in D zu sein (Hendricks, Habeck und Co)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Da sieht man aber wieder einmal mit welcher Ignoranz unsere
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt:
Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Und dazu noch einen für die "fachliche" Kompetenz von Politikern wie Habeck:


> Richtlinie für den Bau, die Ausrüstung und den Betrieb von Fahrgastschiffen in der Seefahrt(Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie):
> "Sportanglerfahrzeug: ein Fahrgastschiff, das vor dem 1. Januar 2000 als Sportanglerfahrzeug zugelassen war, das mehr als 12, aber nicht mehr als 50 Fahrgäste befördert oder für nicht mehr als 50 Fahrgäste zugelassen ist und *auf dem Angelsport gegen Entgelt ausgeübt wird*



Angeln gegen Entgelt!!!

NICHT "Meereskundliche Exkursionen und kochen"....

Das kann Habeck zusammen mit DAFV und LSFV-SH dann an Land anbieten...

Angelkutter ohne normale Fahrgastlizenz (die meisten) DÜRFEN DAS ABER NICHT!


----------



## Afrob (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler, Angeln und Angeltourismus abzuschaffen, das scheint eben das Ziel der Umweltminister/innen in D zu sein (Hendricks, Habeck und Co)..



Moin Thomas,

das glaube ich nicht. Sonst würden die Herren keine konstruktiv gemeinten Vorschläge zur Umstrukturierung der Kuttertouren machen und dafür sogar Gelder locker machen wollen. Ich glaube wie bei den meisten Leuten ist hier einfach das persönliche Interesse und das Fachwissen eher niedrig.
Auch wenn der Vorschlag mit den ,,Exkursionen" natürlich quatsch ist, glaube ich, dass es gut gemeint war.

Ich hoffe dass du mir das nicht böse nimmst, aber ich glaube da kommt wieder deine ,,Alle-hassen-uns-Angler-Paranoia" durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Es ist kein konstruktiver Vorschlag, wenns schon wegen der Lizenzen nicht geht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Ich finde dass es einfach Quark ist. Zuerst müssten alle "Angestellten auf Meereskunde geschult werden, dann kommen die Lizenzen dazu. Was das alleine schon für Kosten sind kann bestimmt jemand anderer besser Auflisten.

Machen wir dann auch Wal-Fahrten zur Belustigung nur statt Wal eben z.B. Dorsch?#q


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Grüne Ideologie pur.

Der wirkliche Skandal ist aber gar nicht, dass wir Angler & die Kutterbetreiber, Angeltourismus, etc. rasiert werden,
sondern dass die gesamte Bevölkerung, sogar das eigene Klientel verarsxht wird bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Zitat:
_Es war nach langem Streit vor drei Monaten in Kraft getreten, um die Fischbestände zu schützen._
Denn das die Berufsfischerei in den "Schutz"zonen weiter fischen dürfen, dass gebaut, gebohrt, gefördert,... werden darf,
wird nicht nur unterschlagen,
sondern sogar zur Lüge erklärt (die berühmte Landtagssitzung SH).


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Sehe ich auch so Kati. #6
Unter dem Deckmantel "gut gemeinter Ratschlag" verbirgt sich die "Tiefgrüne" Ideologie!
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin schon als Angler, der mit 4 Jahren mit dem Angeln angefangen hat und an der Peene in der schönsten Natur aufgewachsen ist, sehr naturverbunden und ich möchte mich auch als "grün angehaucht" betrachten.
ABER!
Menschen für den Schutz der Natur *zu gewinnen*, bedeutet auch diese mit einzubeziehen!!!
Wir sind ein Teil der Natur und wollen in und mit ihr leben!#6
Bei mir persönlich steht die Natur und der "erhoffte" Fischfang gleichberechtigt nebeneinander.#6

P.S. Gibt es bei der Vorbereitung zur Fischereiprüfung und auch bei dieser nicht Themengebiete, wo es um die Unterwasserflora und -fauna geht?

TL Rolf #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Interessant sind auch die Kommentare zu dem Beitrag. Selbst Peter Breckling vom deutschen Fischereiverband und Mirko Stengel von der MS Seho haben kommentiert. Leider aber auch viele unwissende dabei #q

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...er-Betreibern-zu-schaffen,angelkutter100.html

Das Thema ist heute den ganzen Tag im NDR, war Schwerpunkt in den 12.00 Uhr Nachrichten...


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

solche Aussagen sind in ihrer Überheblichkeit und Verlogenheit nicht mehr zu übertreffen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Habeck keine Ahnung hat, sondern dass er bewusst Fakten und Wahrheit unterschlägt und verdreht um grüner Idiologie gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Und sogar mein Kommentar wurde jetzt nach Stunden freigeschaltet 

_Es freut uns, dass Herr Dr. Habeck sich anscheinend mit Minister  Dobrindt zusammengesetzt hat, um die Richtlinie für Hochseeangelschiffe  zu überarbeiten- denn in der aktuell gültigen Fassung verstoßen die  Vorschläge von Herrn Habeck gegen diese Richtlinie. Es ist  ausschließlich die Ausübung des Angelsports gegen Entgelt zulässig. Des  Weiteren ist ja anscheinend auch ab sofort die Schleppnetzfischerei  verboten oder wieso hilft das Angelverbot dem Dorschbestand? Warum ist  ein vollständiges Angelverbot notwendig, wenn es angeblich nur um den  Dorsch geht? Die EU fordert übrigens KEIN Angelverbot in Natura-2000  Gebieten. Das ist eine deutsche ideologische Politik der Verbote. Der  Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee wird nach Berechnungen des Thünen-  Institutes bereits 2018 wieder im sicheren Bereich sein und ausreichend  Nachwuchs produzieren. Werden die Angelverbote dann wieder aufgehoben?  Nein Herr Habeck, wir haben Ihnen das bereits mehrmals dargestellt und  in meinen Augen belügen Sie bewusst die Öffentlichkeit. Unsere Fragen an  Sie sind bis heute auch noch unbeantwortet. Auch der NDR sollte  mittlerweile wissen, wie sich die Situation im Fehmarnbelt wirklich  darstellt. Dieser Bericht ist einmal mehr traurig für einen öffentlich-  rechtlichen Sender und nimmt Einfluss auf die öffentliche Meinung. Ein  ordentliches Gericht wird diese Verordnung auf Zulässigkeit prüfen, die  Klage wird im Januar eingereicht. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Lars Wernicke  Anglerdemo_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Es ist übrigens nicht schädlich, wenn der Bericht weitere Kommentare erhält, möglichst sachliche.

Ich warte auch mal ob meiner veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Mit der "Schönen Aussicht" zum "Schollen-Schauen" und anschließend wird gemeinsam in der Kombüse Labskaus zamgepampt, da rollt der Rubel auf'm Kutter!

Nur noch Blöde in der Schicht!


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Sorry für evtl. OT.
Aber wenn schon,dann lieber so...

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...=Vhbrwv_L1uk&usg=AOvVaw2154r7XlpRozixq2dWABhj


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

so haben sie tatsächlich veröffentlicht

Wer glaubt, das er Biotope schützen kann, indem er Angelkutter aussperrt, aber toleriert, das gewerbliche Schleppnetzfischerei an der gleichen Stelle den Grund auf links drehen? 

Dabei ist es kein Problem dort nach Bodenschätzen zu suchen, Pipelines zu legen mit Sportbooten dort zu fahren. 
In dem Zusammenhang habe ich noch nicht gelesen, das die Erwärmung der Ostsee dem Dorsch zu schaffen macht und den Bestand gefährdet. 
Vielmehr liegt nahe, dass das Verbot ein Dienst an den Staatssekretär im BMUB Herrn Flasbart ist, der als ex-Präsident des Nabu mit seinem Verband bereits immer gegen Angler agitierte. 

Ebenso ist es nicht akzeptabel, das Angler, die bereits seit Jahrzehnten Biotope gepflegt haben, aus diesen ausgesperrt werden, wenn die Pflegemaßnahmen Früchte tragen, und aus einem missbrauchtem Gewässer durch Biotoppflege und Renaturierung ein Kleinod entstanden ist, welches auch anderen Lebewesen wie Eisvögel und Libellen einen Lebensraum bietet.

Wer Schutz nur darin sieht andere auszusperren wird nur selten Verständnis widerfahren.
Und wenn das Verbot nur eine kleine Minderheit trifft, aber das Gros der Negativfaktoren nicht berücksichtigt bleibt es nur eine Alibihandlung.

Wer sich jemals über Lobbyismus empörte, hat hier noch mehr den Grund um Fassung zu ringen. 
Hier ist der Lobbyist bereits konstruktiv in die Leitung des Bundesministeriums eingebunden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Alles gut und schön, aber wenn jemand, der das Angeln an der Ostsee anscheinend nur aus den Medien kennt und beurteilt, behauptet das der Hering eh nur saisonal zu befischen ist, hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

wie was     die 5 wes

die paar % iner ostsee

hering iner leich-zeit fangen

abba lecker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

nobbiedu Vogel,hering  geht immer, sogar in Kayak Reichweite.. was ist mit Quappe an der Alster???


----------



## saza (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Das ist Zynismus pur. Was für ein Drecksa...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Ich sehe das nicht als Zynismus, sondern eher als erneuten Beweis, dass das Angelverbot ausschließlich dazu dient, dass Angeln grundsätzlich zu verbieten, den Angeltourismus zu zerstören und die ideologischen grünen Gedanken uns Menschen aufzuzwängen!

"Kochtopfangeln" ist nämlich ja jetzt laut Aussage von Minister Habeck - nach C&R Verbot - auch nicht mehr erwünscht, sondern die Kutter sollen ohne Angeln dem Menschen die Natur näher bringen und kochen- da stellt sich mir die Frage noch ob Fisch aus dem Supermarkt gekocht werden soll?

Wer jetzt nach diesem erneuten Beweis nicht verstanden hat, dass es den Grünen und dem NABU nur darum geht das Angeln Stück für Stück zu verbieten, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen!

Genau gegen diese ideologische Politik kämpft das Team von Anglerdemo!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Wenn ich mir das von Habeck noch einmal anhöre, wird eines klar, was die Grünen und der NABU wollen. Den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren- nur gucken, nicht anfassen!


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren- nur gucken, nicht anfassen!


Aber dabei Naturvorträge hören, hinterher gemeinsam schicki-micki kochen, ...
Man stelle sich eine solche Tour mal vor, wo das auch preislich hingehen würde (bei entsprechender Voraussetzungen, evtl. gar Zertifizierungen,...).
Das wäre auch ganz klar _"Naturerlebnis" für die Besserbetuchten_, ganz klar das grüne Klientel.
Proleten, die angeln wollen & bezahlen können, haben dort nichts mehr zu suchen.


----------



## Ladi74 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

@kathi
Da hast du vollkommen recht!
Brauch nur in meine "Chefetage" gucken... Kotz!

Kochen aufm Kutter? Warum nicht?
Aber nur mit "Ostseefischen" wie Forelle, Lachs, Heilbutt und Pangasius. :m

Meeeresbio-Vortrag nur bei Wind und Welle, unter Deck, mit Heizung auf Volllast.:vik:
Hinterher dann Kochen...?
Da braucht der Smut den großen Topf, zwischendurch, nur reih um gehen lassen...:q:q

PS: Wann habt ihr die nächste Landtagswahl?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Ich kann da immer noch nix zu schreiben, ohne gegen Boardregeln oder geltendes Recht zu verstossen.

Und an mein Blutdruck denk ich lieber nicht..


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> PS: Wann habt ihr die nächste Landtagswahl?


Landtagswahlen SH waren ja gerade.

Im Mai sind Kommunalwahlen, da kommt auf Anglerdemo viiiiiel Arbeit zu. Denn die Verarschungs-Landtagssitzung aus dem Oktober, diese Kapriole von Habeck, die Hendricks-Lüge,... das alles muss dann noch mal in die allg. Presse.
Die Verursacher-Parteien SPD & Grün müssen bei der Kommunalwahl Pöstchen verlieren; es muss weh tun, erst dann fangen (evtl. demnächst Postenlose) Politiker an zu denken.

Und sie müssen Kontakte zu den Parteien halten, die gegen das Angelverbot stehen.
Problem: es gibt quasi keine!

Grün ist raus, klar. 
SPD ist in dieser Frage noch schlimmer als grün.
Linke gibts nicht im Landtag.
Diese dänische Splitterpartei ist bedeutungslos und bewegt eh nix.
AFD spricht sich gegen das Angelverbot aus, aber wer mit denen paktiert, hat automatisch alle anderen gegen sich, egal worum es geht.
FDP-Abgeordnete sind nachweislich zu dumm eine eine Verordnung zu lesen.
CDU ist zwar stärkste Fraktion und führt die schwarz-gelb-grüne Regierung, aber schwarz & gelb wollen grün nicht verärgern.

Freie Abgeordnete gibt es in Deutschland nur in der Theorie, tatsächlich entscheidet Fraktionswille alles.
Der einzige Weg, das Verbot politisch zu kippen wäre, wenn mann CDU + FDP dazu kriegt gegen die mitregierenden Grünen zu entscheiden - also so gut wie aussichtslos bis zum nächsten Landtags-Wahlkampf.

Somit bleibt real nur die Klage bis zur nächsten Landtags-Wahl.


----------



## cafabu (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

ls doch gajoil: Dorsch Watching und dann mit einem selbst gehäkelten Bild der Unterwasserfauna nach Hause tuckern. Wer dann noch grün im Gesicht wird ist nicht Seekrank sondern begeistert.


----------



## Ladi74 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

@Katie
Stimmt, dank eurer Landtagswahl war bei mir endgültig der Groschen gefallen, weshalb es Politikverdrossenheit und Protestwähler gibt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Moin .

Für alles und jeden Blödsinn gibt es VERORDNUNGEN und 

Gesetze.

Wenn du zum Job-center gehst brauchst du einen Befähigungs-

nachweis und musst den Anforderungen der Arbeitsplatz-

beschreibung entsprechen.

Wie ist das den HIER.


----------



## seeschwalbe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Regt euch doch nicht auf, ihr habt doch diese Menschenhasser und Lügner
wie Habeck und Konsorten selber gewählt oder seid gar nicht zur Wahl
gegangen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Und immer dran denken:
Hier bleiben wir in den Diskussionen REN angelpolitisch...

Für allgemeine Politik gibts besser geeignete Foren.

Darum habt ihr das alle bei der Registrierung mit den Regeln so akzeptiert.

Dafür danke ich.

Und nun einfach dran halten.

DANKE!


----------



## cafabu (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Regt euch doch nicht auf, ihr habt doch diese Menschenhasser und Lügner
> wie Habeck und Konsorten selber gewählt oder seid gar nicht zur Wahl
> gegangen!



Na, dass finde ich ganz schön allgemein. Auf mich trifft das nicht zu!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Daher:
s. o.


----------



## UMueller (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant sind auch die Kommentare zu dem Beitrag. Selbst Peter Breckling vom deutschen Fischereiverband und Mirko Stengel von der MS Seho haben kommentiert. Leider aber auch viele unwissende dabei #q
> 
> https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...er-Betreibern-zu-schaffen,angelkutter100.html



Hab mir den Habeck nun auch angehört. Ja, Dorschschutz ist ja alles schön und gut. Nur müsste es dann ein Gebiet sein, wo auch die Fischer nicht rein dürften. Und wie so oft schon erwähnt worden ist, dieses Gebiet hat nichts mit Dorsch- Schutz am Hut. Das regelt EU über Fangquote. Sind die Minister so dumm oder wird hier das Volk bewusst verblödet.
Verbockt hats letztlich aber unsere Präsine.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> ... ihr habt doch ... Habeck und Konsorten selber gewählt oder seid gar nicht zur Wahl
> gegangen!


So war es in SH ja _gerade nicht_!

Ich vermute schon, dass auch das Angelverbot samt Auswirkungen für alle vom Tourismus Lebenden zu Wählerwanderungen geführt hat; hin zu CDU & FDP, die ausdrücklich gegen diesen Unsinn standen.

Aber bekanntermaßen kam es zu einer Koalition dieser beiden mit den Grünen - und welche Gruppe gehört zu den am einfachsten zu Opfernden?
Gerade weil sie nur eine absolut lausige Interessenvertretung in Land & Bund haben?

Schon vor Jahren habe ich hier regelmässig auf die Bedeutung selbst kleinster angelfeindlicher Parteien hingewiesen, wenn diese als Koaltionspartner gebraucht werden.

Die Erfahrung über Jahrzehnte zeigt, dass Angler sich auf keine politische Partei verlassen können, da nehme ich keine einzige, auch keine neue Partei aus!

Entscheidend für unser Überleben ist, dass wir eine Interessenvertretung bekommen, die Einfluss hat und etwas bewirkt.

Hat es beim VDSF & seinen Landesverbänden nie gegeben und gibt es mit DAFV und seinen Abnick-Mitgliedern nicht & wird es damit auch nie.

DA gehört Anglerprotest primär angesetzt und nicht bei Rattenfängern aus welchen Parteien auch immer, die uns jederzeit für Deals über die Klinge springen lassen.


----------



## mefofänger (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So war es in SH ja _gerade nicht_!
> 
> Ich vermute schon, dass auch das Angelverbot samt Auswirkungen für alle vom Tourismus Lebenden zu Wählerwanderungen geführt hat; hin zu CDU & FDP, die ausdrücklich gegen diesen Unsinn standen.
> 
> ...


:m:m:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Warum hat Dr. Habeck eigentlich nicht noch 


Ostsee- Umwelt-Bingo-Abende
Open-Sea Bowling
Fischstäbchen-Mikado
Dorsch-Watching
Plattfisch- Tauchen
Besuch einer  Herings-Farm oder
eine "Fehmarnsund-Rassekaninchen- Ausstellung"
vorgeschlagen?


----------



## Saka (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer dran denken:
> Hier bleiben wir in den Diskussionen REN angelpolitisch...
> 
> Für allgemeine Politik gibts besser geeignete Foren.
> ...


Wollte auch gerade was zu dem Thema schreiben. Aber ich denke das dass dann schon gelöscht wäre.
Ich hoffe aber das hier in diesem großen Forum vieleicht mal einer der Politiker mit liest. Was ich mal nicht glaube. Oder auch nicht so für voll genommen wird!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Saka schrieb:


> Wollte auch gerade was zu dem Thema schreiben. Aber ich denke das dass dann schon gelöscht wäre.
> Ich hoffe aber das hier in diesem großen Forum vieleicht mal einer der Politiker mit liest. Was ich mal nicht glaube. Oder auch nicht so für voll genommen wird!



leider müssen wir auch mal den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen. Wir verweisen zwar immer auf die große Zahl derer, die in Deutschland regelmäßig angeln, aber wir sollten uns doch bewusst sein, wie viele hier das Wort zu dem Thema erheben und wie viele oder wohl eher wie wenig sich gemessen an der Zahl der Angler an den Demonstrationen beteiligen.

So sehr mich das auch ärgert und wütend macht, aber so muss man es eben doch akzeptieren, das sich Politik nach Mehrheitsverhältnissen orientiert und da sind wir einfach zu phlegmatisch und  desinteressiert.

Ich hoffe, das kein Politiker mitliest, sonst wissen die wie wenige  wir sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Testudo schrieb:


> und da sind wir einfach zu phlegmatisch und  desinteressiert.


Ich mache was ich kann mit Information und Diskussion..

Zum Jagen tragen kann ich niemand..

Leider bezahlt ihr die falschen Leute, die , welche nichts unternehmen in der Sache oder sogar gegen Angler(Verbände) ..

Und wie muss Lars/Anglerdemo kämpfen für (vergleichsweise) die paar Kröten für den Prozess, während den Verbänden Millionen für nix in den Rachen geschmissen werden...

Es ist schade, aber man muss das akzeptieren - Lernen durch Schmerzen....

Info und aufrütteln geht dennoch weiter!


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Info und aufrütteln geht dennoch weiter!



Und wir machen auch weiter !

In der ersten Januar Woche setzen wir uns im Orgateam zusammen und planen unsere Aktivitäten für 2018. In der zweiten Januar Woche ist dann ein Termin mit Prof. Schwener geplant, um die letzten Punkte für die Klage zu formulieren.

Des Weiteren haben wir im Januar ein paar Gespräche mit der Politik und mit den Medien terminiert. 

Auch stehen bereits neue Filmaufnahmen und natürlich Gespräche mit Vertretern vom Tourismus an.

Langweilig wird 2018 nicht werden... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

#6#6#6#6

Ich freue mich darauf!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

obwohl ich euch nicht persönlich kenne, bin ich irgendwie stolz auf euch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Auf das, was Lars, Anglerdemo etc. da reissen, FÜR Angler, kann und sollte man als Angler mit Herzblut auch ein bisschen "stolz" sein!!!!

Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330435


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330435


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> obwohl ich euch nicht persönlich kenne, bin ich irgendwie stolz auf euch.



Nur irgendwie? |supergri

Das persönliche Kennenlernen kann ja gerne noch kommen!

Wir sollten einfach mal alle gemeinsam stolz auf das bisher Erreichte sein #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

An dieser Stelle noch einmal der Hinweis, dass die Kommentarfunktion beim NDR noch freigschaltet ist. Der WWF ist dort jetzt auch aktiv.... |rolleyes

www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schleswig-holstein/Angelverbot-macht-Kutter-Betreibern-zu-schaffen,angelkutter100.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Nach Stephan Lutter vom WWF versucht sich jetzt auch Kim Cornelius Detloff vom NABU bei den Kommentaren .


----------



## AndiM (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*

Hallo,

da weiss man wieder, warum man in die Schweiz gezogen ist ...

So ein kompletten Schwachsinn würde man in meiner Wahlheimat (ursprüngl. auch mal Germane) nie im Leben durchbringen - und falls doch würde es eine Volksabstimmung wieder kassieren.

Aber in Deutschland hat man halt nur alle vier Jahre die Wahl zwischen Pest und Tuberkulose...

 Wünsche viel Glück vor Gericht und göttlichen Beistand ! 
 (Weil vor Gericht und auf hoher See sind wir ja alle in Gottes Hand.)

Grüsse aus der Eidgenossenschaft
ANDI


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter*



AndiM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da weiss man wieder, warum man in die Schweiz gezogen ist ...
> 
> ...



Damit drehst Du das Messer - welches tief in unserer Brust steckt - noch einmal rum. Sadist...#6

Nein, ich verstehe was Du meinst und Ja, recht hast Du!


----------

